# Bellator 165 salaries: Chandler, Henderson make 50k



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

> It looks like Ben Henderson didn’t sign a big-money deal with Bellator, at least looking at the payouts for his recent fight. The former WEC and UFC lightweight champion moved over to the main competition with thoughts of winning titles in two divisions, but things haven’t worked out so well for him so far. After losing a welterweight title shot, he dropped a split decision to Michael Chandler on this card.
> 
> So how much was his salary for his third fight under the Bellator banner? 50k, the same as Chandler. Only 10k more than the next-highest salary-earner on the card, Michael Page (40k).
> 
> ...


http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2016/11/...salaries-chandler-henderson-make-50k-mma-news


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Not bad money for B Level fighters.

Man MVP got exposed big time by a journeymen. I was totally buying into the hype with this guy and then he totally shit the bed and did literally nothing for 3 rounds. The Bendo-Chandler fight was good, it was like 2 different fights though. Chandler started fast and like always gassed fast. Carmont got laid on for 3 rounds by Vassel, I really thought that was going to be a war. Chandler would get smashed by most of the top 10 in the UFC if he can't finish the fight in the first 8 minutes. He also looked like he was roid-raging after the fight. Bendo tried to shake his hand but Chandler was acting odd and started pushing him away and talking smack. Not the Nice Guy Chandler I've been watching for years.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Lennox Lewis and others met MVP after his last fight and they were saying good things about him.

I don't know if that went to MVP's head or something else is bothering him. Its been said no one in bellator wants to fight MVP. He's 6 foot 3, big for a welterweight. He has long reach. And its difficult to look good against someone with his style, speed and timing. If the takedown doesn't manifest there aren't a lot of people that would want to kickbox against him for 3 rounds.

I wouldn't write him off just yet.


----------



## Paul Kevin (Aug 24, 2016)

*reply*

Its nice good earning though on there level


----------

